# 80 and 90 pound wahoo / 3 day report



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

This past week was good for us. We had to fish in nasty weather some days but it paid off. Monday, Tuesday and Thursday, That is all that we were able to pull off in the weather break.

Monday we had Bob Knapke’s crew down from Ohio. The guys just wanted fish with a shot at a yellowfin. We were in route to catch our first wahoo til we ran across some 20-30 pound blackfin. As we put these fish in the boat, Eddie ran across to beat me to my first stop and he put my wahoo in his boat. You would think that he would just hand it over right? Wrong! Haha! Great job Eddie. After Trolling for his scraps with nothing to show, we try a little tuna fishing. A couple big blacks but not yellow. We were able to put some stud amberjack in the boat and with the day nearing the end, I wanted to try one last time for some hooters. No way in hell can I go back to the dock knowing that Eddie has wahoo and I don’t!! We make a run (not in the direction of home) troll for a while, nothing. Now its late, one more stop. Matt sends line back and I hear that awesome sound of a drag screaming. We have a hooter in the boat! Oh yeah. Send them out again, another good fish, again, now we have a big puller on the line. Maybe an amberjack but I don’t think so. Fish comes to the surface and what do you know, a 6ft long, 90 pound wahoo! Now we are talking. Stick lines back out one more time, make a deal with god, let us put one more in the boat real fast and I promise to go home! Well, God came through! First pass, FISH ON!!!! Let go home dawg!!

The Next day (Tuesday) I have Bobs crew fishing with Trey, they end up with a mako and a stud yellowfin. Let’s just say these boys from Ohio won’t be going to the fish market anytime soon!!

Tuesday on my boat, We have one of our favorite crews on board the Deja vu. Jake Verret and company are always fun! Jake has always been lucky with the tuna as you can see from our video shot last March, but he has never caught a wahoo. I tell him, man, if you eat a wahoo, you may not want tuna anymore!! Haha ! He said no way that will happen but we will see. 
We leave out on time and you would know, Capt Eddie is right beside me on the way out. The good thing about fishing beside Eddie, no matter if we catch fish or not, we always have fun laughing at his crazy *****! We all put lines out, takes a little while but we all find the fish at about the same time. We each put about two wahoo in the boat and the fish push down and won’t eat anymore so we head off to find another spot. We do a little searching and we stumble on a hot bite. In about 45 mins we are able to put 4 hoos in the boat, one went 80 pounds. Off to a good start. After making a few more stops, landing a few big blackfin, we move on to find some amberjack. After some tired arms and a limit of jacks in the box, we make the run to find the wahoo bite from the day before. Troll, troll, troll. Not one bite. Come back to the spot that we started that day and pick up one fish before I hear a familiar voice on the radio. You guessed it!! EDDIE BURGER! I think he was following me!!! I tell Eddie we just landed one and took off to hit another spot. We have seven hooters in the boat, I am shooting for 8. Eddie gives me a shout to say I took off too soon, he just landed an 80 pounder!! RRRRRRR!! Ok, put lines out, first pass, triple up! Wahoooooooo! First one, pulled hooks, 2nd one, big blackfin, 3rd one - Our last wahoo of the day! Oh yeah, let’s take it to the barn. Just for your info, we really had an 80 pounder, eddies was a little shy of 80! Haha . He always wins, it’s nice to get him every now and then!

Thursday – Tim Browns crew on the Deja Vu , we expect it to be bumpy but when we hit the gulf that morning, it wasn’t bad. This was the calm before the storm because by the end of the day, it was very bumpy. First thing that morning, we try for wahoo, no luck. Try for amberjack, no luck. HUH, guess its going to be one of those days…. We make a run to try a wreck for amberjack, not a bite! Oh boy. Now I have 5 guys looking at me and their eyes are saying, this guy sucks!!! We try another wreck and double up. What a relief. We manage to get our limit pretty easy, Call Capt Lee over to get his fish and we are off to look for tuna. First few drifts, nothing. Next drift is looking dead til I hear the 50 wide take off. Land a nice big blackfin. Ok, that’s a start. Keep sending lines and keep bringing in blacks. The crew is having a good time now. We just keep sending baits out and I hear one 50 wide with a little higher pitch, a drag that continues to scream for a while. This thing is still going. We pull up lines and position the boat for this guy to start battle, we thing we have a yellowfin on the line. About halfway thru the fight, Capt Troy calls on the radio that he had just landed a big shark right beside me. Great, is this a shark or tuna? I think it’s a tuna! The fish is under the boat and I can see the rod bouncing to the tail thump, I am betting tuna. After about 45 min to an hour I see Matts eyes light up, I knew before he gaffed it, it’s a tuna! And a good one at that. The fish went 150 pounds, I thought it was bigger than that, it looked huge! Awesome fish!! We ended the day with that stud, 10 very big blackfin and a limit of jacks! Three - 120 quart ice chests of meat. Happy crew. 



Hope to see you on the water! Be safe!

Capt Josh Howard


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn nice wahoo


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice fish. Looks like everyone had alot of fun.


----------

